# Thompson bowl gouge and Thompson detail gouge



## mmh

Thanks for sharing. I'll keep this in mind the next time we're looking for more lathe tools.


----------



## trifern

Thanks for the review, Jeff. Where are they sold?


----------



## baller

yeah, i don't see the collet handle you show for sale on the site, please help me


----------



## NedB

I'm just starting out on the dark side (turning), but I have had the pleasure of meeting Doug at Bill Grumbine's Five Barns Picnic last summer. He is a stand-up fellow, overworked and loving every minute of it! He brought a pickup full of product with him, and though I didnt' have the budget to buy anything at that time, I plan on getting the full set eventually.


----------



## StevenAntonucci

As others have indicated, Doug is a stand-up guy when it comes to making tools. I met him (and Ned) at Five Barns, but Doug and I have spoken for years prior to that. His tools are top quality and very well priced. I own two, and plan on buying a few more the next time I speak to Doug.


----------



## recon

I personally have half of Doug's tools & I have sold my 8 piece set of Sorby's. This is Doug's web site.
http://www.thompsonlathetools.com/ Doug is a dang fine man he is a one man business & IMHO there is no better turning tools.

Another great turning tool is the Craig Jackson Ci1 & Ci2 tool I have both of them & they are fantastic. h
ere is Craig's web site. 
http://www.easywoodtools.com/ Check out the videos of the tool.

VIDEOS at: 














I have no affiliation with either Doug or Craig but am proud to call them friends.

Chuck


----------



## GrayJ

Thanks for the info, will check Thompson out.


----------

